# Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Ihr Teichverrückten!
Bis jetzt find ich das Forum ja ganz toll und traue mich nun, Euch von meinem Froschwahn zu erzählen. 

Ich hab mich vorher ja noch nie für Amphibien interessiert, aber als wir den Teich dieses Jahr neu gemacht haben und sich relativ schnell die ersten Fröschlies zeigten, war ich total entzückt. Ich bin ein Stadtkind und kenne sowas überhaupt nicht. Der Teich war übrigens meine Idee, jetzt wo wir in ein Haus mit Garten gezogen sind. Ich mochte das Geplätscher in der Teichabteilung der Baugeschäfte so ... 

Seit die Fröschlies da sind, versuche ich den Teich so auszurichten, dass sie sich auch garantiert wohl fühlen. Die meisten kommen und gehen und überall finde ich die kleinen. Im Keller, im Rasen sogar im Wohnzimmer vorm Kamin Die __ Kröten sind ja total entspannt, die kann man problemlos in die Hand nehmen und aus dem Keller tragen. Ich nehme an, dass ist die normale Natur der Kröten?

Da die Schnuffis immer in den Steinen hocken, dachte ich, ich baue ihnen Häuschen. Hab zwei Unterstände gebaut und zwei halbe Kokosnussschalen aufgeschnitten. Ihr haltet mich jetzt bestimmt für völlig übergeschnappt, aber zwei __ Frösche sind jetzt Dauergast und der große sitzt stundenlang unter dem großen Unterstand und der kleine unter der Kokosnussschale. 

Leider kann man das schlecht fotografieren mit dem iPhone. Ich konnte bisher noch kein brauchbares Foto machen, wenn die Fröschlies unter dem Unterstand hocken. Man sieht in dem Schatten nur den Bauch oder das Gesichtchen. 

Und dann habe ich auch noch einen Lurch gesehen. Wir nennen ihn das Phantom. Erst dachte ich, es wäre ein Fisch, was ich kaum glauben konnte, erkannte dann aber Arme und Füße. Das war nur ein kurzer Moment. Später sah ich ihn dann, wie er sich in der Sonne unter der Wasseroberfläche auf der Pflanze tummelte. Ein kleiner weißer Lurch. Danach hat ihn keiner mehr gesehen. Wer weiß, ob er noch da ist 

Teilt hier jemand auch diese Leidenschaft? Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören.

ps auf dem einen Bild kann man den großen Frosch sogar erkennen


----------



## 7088maxi (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hallo,
schön das dich diese Tiere faszinieren. Damit sich die Amphibien bei euch richtig wohlfühlen ist es wichtig das der Teich nicht absolut zugewuchert ist sondern nur auf einer Seite. Damit schaffst du den Charakter eines Pioniergewässers auf der Einen und den eines dauerhaften Gewässers auf der Anderen Seite. Damit schaffst du einfach aber effektiv einen Teich für die meisten Amphibienarten. Optimal wären natürlich mehrere unterschiedlich strukturierte Gewässer im Garten, am Besten für Amphibien eignen sich übrigens maximal 40 cm tiefe sehr flache im Sommer austrocknende schwach bewachsene Gewässer. Das sind natürlich nicht die Art von Pfützen die jeder im Garten oder sonstwo haben will daher sind diese Gewässer auch so wertvoll.  Sonst sind auch Landlebensräume sehr wichtig. Steinhaufen/ lose aufgeschichtete Steinmauer, Totholzhaufen und statt dem Rasen ein kleines Stück Wiese ist ebenfalls sehr nützlich für die Tierchen.
MfG


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hallo Mistfliege,

was meinst Du, warum wir schon 16 Seiten hier haben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34576/page-16


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Och, jetzt ist mir gar nichts mehr peinlich


----------



## elkop (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

 sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?


----------



## wombl10 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hallo mistfliege,

wie sollen denn Deine Fröschlies in 600ml überleben ? Das ist ja nicht einmal ein richtiges Bierglas voll - oder das Profil abändernen  ?

Gruß

Christof


----------



## Moonlight (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

die __ frösche überwintern eh nicht im teich  also ist die tiefe völlig egal. okay mistfliege (ich werd mich an diesen namen wahrscheinlich nie gewöhnen), dann oute ich mich auch mal als fröschlieliebhaber  ich kann gar nicht genug frösche im teich haben. ich liebe sie. . .allerdings kann ich für sie nix bauen,ist ja ein koiteich. aber wohl fühlen sie sich augenscheinlich trotzdem


----------



## Joerg (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Meine Grünfroschfamilie (Sind eigentlich bräunlich gefärbt aber Frank hat sie als __ Grünfrösche identifiziert ) lebt schon seit über 10 Jahren in meinem Garten.
Die Umbaumaßnahmen haben sie alle mit gemacht und mittlerweile sind es mindestens 7, die sich jedes Frühjahr neu finden. 

Sie leben ganzjährig im Teich und kommen Abends raus um Nahrung zu suchen.
Das angenehme "Knurren" ist eher beruhigend und den Laich im Frühjahr fressen die Koi sehr gerne. 

Letztens habe ich einen streicheln dürfen, da er an einer ungewohnten Stelle aus dem Teich kam. 
Er hat sich direkt vor mir auf mein Handy gesetzt und war nicht abgeneigt sich länger anfassen zu lassen. 
Mit etwas Training sollten die auch handzahm werden.


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> die __ frösche überwintern eh nicht im teich



Aber hallo - und wie sie das tun. Und in zu kleinen Pfützen kann man sie dann im nächsten Frühjahr rauskeschern, wenn sie als Ballon an der Oberfläche treiben. Gilt auch für kleine __ Kröten.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Also meine sind vorher immer abgewandert. der teich war im winter immer froschfrei . . .außer seit ich abdecke. da ist es auch immer kuschlig drunter und sie haben nichts zu befürchten. im tümpel überwintert auch kein frosch. vielleicht wissen die wo man gefahrlos bleiben kann und wo nicht


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hallo Mandy,

dann hast Du besonders kluge __ Frösche


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Liebe Christine,

wieso habe ich das Gefühl, das Du mich veralberst  ... aber mit mir kann man es ja machen, ich hab so viel Geduld ...u.s.w.u.s.f.

Mandy


----------



## Koifischlemax (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Liebe Christine,
> 
> wieso habe ich das Gefühl, das Du mich veralberst  ... aber mit mir kann man es ja machen, ich hab so viel Geduld ...u.s.w.u.s.f.
> 
> Mandy



Hallo
Blumenelse veralbert dich nicht, Grasfrösche überwintern im Teich und wen der mit Eis zu ist
hast du bei Tauwetter aufgeblähte Luftballon und das können sehr viele sein, bei meinen Nachbarn waren es 46 Stück.
Gruß Max


----------



## Joerg (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hey Mandy,
ich denke nicht, dass dich Christine veralbert. (Sie hat aber auch keinen Koiteich )
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Froscharten und nur wenige bleiben dann ganzjährig im Teich.

Quaken die oder knurren die?
Ist kein Witz, meine Teichfrösche knurren den Sommer über schon mal, was recht angenehm ist.
Die anderen kommen, quaken heftig und laichen ab, danach sind die normalerweise verschwunden.
Ich hoffe Frank kann das so ähnlich auch bestätigen.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich liebe meine süßen Fröschlies!!!!!*

Hey Jörg,

Meine Quaken ... manchmal quieken sie auch ... aber ganz leise. Meine sind gut erzogen und machen keinen Krach 

Wie gesagt, seit der Abdeckung überwintern sie darunter. Meistens sitzen sie auf der Insel und sonnen sich (solange kein Schnee liegt), dann kann das Quaken im Dezember auch schon mal sehr laut werden 

Aber bevor ich ne Abdeckung drauf hatte, sind sie im Herbst weggehopst. Da hat nicht einer im Teich überwintert. Und es waren genau die Gleichen, die jetzt bleiben (müssen, kommen ja nicht mehr raus).

Mandy


----------

